# First weekend



## billybob7059 (Mar 27, 2005)

How was everyones first weekend of the early season? I hunted saturday and Sunday morning with limited results. Didn't see many geese but the doves were every where in the morning. I missed the one flock of geese that did come in to shooting range on saturday b/c I dose off! But my group ended up takin 3. It's nice to get back into the field hunting. besides the early season is like preseason football. Its just to get you back into the rhythm of hunting.


----------



## bmffishing247 (Apr 14, 2004)

WEll I got the crap cleaned out of me when i here the shots about 75 yds from me when some geese flew over and i didn't see the boat all nessled up in the bank at CJ this morning while i was out fishing.

Thats how my day went. LOL

JW


----------



## Procraftboats21 (Apr 6, 2004)

I killed a goose this morning and got my limit of doves the first day

good weekend, it was really nice getting out


----------



## SmallieNut (May 27, 2007)

I scored 4 teal this weekend. 2 Bluewings and 2 Greenwings. 

I was happy in that I got a double on the first bunch. Nice start to my season.

The big ducks were sure around in some good numbers. I saw tons of Woodies and quite a few mallards. Looks like this was a good breeding year.


----------



## fishingful (Apr 5, 2004)

MY SAT MORNING AT MOSQUITO


----------



## mr.mallard (Aug 5, 2005)

Did ok.4 man limit of doves on Saturday,shot well for me,tad under 80 shots,for my 15.Got back out monday pm saw lots of big ducks,woodies but no shots at teal or geese.It was a nice change to get off the water and in the woods,look forward to some more bangin this weekend,even though temps tell me to perch jerk.Good Luck


----------



## JimmyZ (May 18, 2004)

Skunked at metzgers. Lots of birds, but all flew early. Had about 20 teal decoy in from about 6:20 till 7, then most stop flying. Never had any geese come by but did see a few get dropped. Saw a few teal taken but overall not many shots.


----------



## johnboy111711 (Apr 7, 2004)

what were you hunting your doves off of? and private or public. went out on wed. and saw a few but they were real wary and actually had to jump them to get a shot. all the others were landing in trees. hunted over corn and sunflowers


----------



## mr.mallard (Aug 5, 2005)

public fields,resthaven area.state did nice job on fields


----------

